# У кого есть ремни для баяна



## borobor (6 Июл 2017)

Может быть у кого-нибудь есть плечевые ремни? Регулируемые.
Может у вас валяются, а новые дороговато стоят.
Территориально - Москва или ваше согласие на отправку по почте.


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Июл 2017)

Ремни- не мой профиль, но я заказываю партии ремней для товарищей, которым помогаю чиниться). Если у Вас не горит, партия очередных ремней будет через недели три. Шьёт профессионал, преподаватель класса баяна. Новые. Недорого. По соотношению цен- раза в три дешевле официалов. И раза в четыре качественнее. Но сроки могут плавать. Очередь.


----------



## borobor (6 Июл 2017)

Мне до конца июля.


----------



## vev (6 Июл 2017)

*borobor*, а ценовой диапазон какой?


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Июл 2017)

Если вопрос- ко мне, то примерно так: стандартный комплект ремней (ровные, с умягчителем, всё как положено)- примерно 1200-1300.  И далее двигаемся постепенно в сторону улучшения и понтов). Комплект с шикарным уширением плечевой зоны, с усиленным умягчением и заметно выступающим за границы ремня, - это вплоть до 2500. У меня на  моих инструментах есть все варианты, если интересно- кину картинки. 

Барыжить и пересылать из пункта А в пункт В, находясь в пункте С- мне не интересно. Автору темы- организую. А далее, если надо- свяжу желающих продолжать обсуждение- с мастером. Здесь его- нет, он делом занят(...


----------



## zet10 (7 Июл 2017)

Фото можете прикрепить тут? Если ремни хорошего качества,пожалуй прикупил бы несколько десятков комплектов для начала


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Июл 2017)

Друзья, я уточняю обстановку с возможностями мастера. 

Я бы сам с радостью заказал два-три вагона ремней и барыжил бы по всей стране. Но понятия "качество" и "массовое производство" весьма конфликтуют. 

Поэтому идёт уточнение...


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2017)

*zet10*,

Вот ведь барыга... Потом на нас, простых смертных наживаться будет...


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Июл 2017)

Не. Жень, я не наживаюсь на чужом труде. 

Просто если необходимые кол-ва потребуют необходимого времени- мой друг вынужден будет боле не преподавать баянное искусство, а шить ремни круглосуточно. Общество лишится талантливого педагога с огромным опытом. На это я пойтить не могу))...
А пока я просто спросил разрешения на промоушен и фото. И всё. Жду решения Мастера.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Июл 2017)

Мастер разрешил. Фото ремней с гармошкой- ровные стандартные. Ремни с баяном- с уширением и усиленным умягчением. Ремни на аккордеоне- удлинённые под мой рост, с уширением и умягчением двукратным.
Ширина стандартная возможна и на баян, и на аккордеон. Но широченные ремни удобнее при длительной игре стоя. Если она не нужна- пойдут и стандартные ремни. Собственно, как из магазина).


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2017)

*Kuzalogly*,

всяко широкие удобнее. Не стоит экономить и брать узкие ИМХО 
Помню сколько мучений было связано с ремнями от старых Вельтов: сроду отваливался дерьмантин, оправдывая свое название... Если брать, то комплект из 3-х ремней с велюровым подбоем и шириной 7-9 см ИМХО


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Июл 2017)

Жень, ты прав. НО. Если гармошка- она очень лёгкая, стандартные ремни весьма хороши. И если даже на аккордеоне играет человек в основном сидя- ему широкие и нафиг не нужны, ИМХО.


----------



## borobor (7 Июл 2017)

vev писал:


> *borobor*, а ценовой диапазон какой?


Где-то в районе 1000 рублей и надо.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Июл 2017)

Замечу: рассматриваемый мастер ремни шьёт не абы как для выгоды и наживы. Он в основном помогает своим ученикам. Среди которых, кстати, есть лауреаты и победители региональных конкурсов. Для простого преподавателя это лучшая характеристика.  А уж найти время и помочь участникам нашего форума- это  его решение. Надеюсь, оно будет положительное.
П.С. Ремни на баяне видно что бывали уже в игре. Да, и неоднократно. Этот баян я даю как подменку клиентам. Он прошёл с этими ремнями человек 10-15)...


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2017)

*borobor*, нереально... Вы либо качественную вещь ищите, либо дерьмо за 1тр... Определяйтесь аднака...


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2017)

*Kuzalogly*, 
Саш, если играть сидя, то ремни вообще нафиг не нужны. Пересмотри Казакова. У него вообще один ремень, а ре-минорную токкату ой как шпарит... Но... Вот перешел на нормальные ремни и играть стало намного комфортнее. Не давит и не соскальзывает по крайней мере


----------



## zet10 (8 Июл 2017)

Ремни не впечатлили.VEV, как то покупал у меня ремни , так это был совершенно другой уровень.Я это к чему говорю, не для того что бы обидеть изготовителя, а к тому что сейчас очень много альтернатив более высокого качества и в эту же цену.


----------



## Labian (8 Июл 2017)

И Юру не впечатлили...и Оглы(извиняюсь) не поможет продать, несколько десятков комплектов...ремней...а так все хорошо начиналось.


----------



## borobor (9 Июл 2017)

А я, пожалуй, возьму стандартный комплект.


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Июл 2017)

Ознакомившись с топиком, изготовитель решил не регистрироваться на сайте. Юрия ремни не вдохновили. Траур в музыкальном сообществе)..

Хотя, некий форумчанин (не Юрий) закупал конкретно у этого мастера ремни. Мастера слегка задело многократное увеличение цены на прилавке магазина в сравнении с закупочной. И вроде контакты прекратились. Один с сошкой- семеро с ложкой. Абыдно слющай да?

ТС при первой возможности помогу, как и было говорено.


----------



## VladimirL (10 Июл 2017)

Чем-то похожи ремни на мои. Своими абсолютно
доволен. Заказывал полный комплект, широких.

p.s. Чья работа не могу утверждать, но хорошие.


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Июл 2017)

Ув. господа!
Мы живём в век капитализма. Извращённый маркетинг, конкурентная подковёрная борьба,-  всё тут как всегда.

Купить задарма, обмануть,  наварить, положить в карман тугрики (ни хрена не производя)- это нынешнее общество. В том числе и музыкальное.  

Владимир, Вы скорее всего правы. Ваши ремни- оттуда.  Но Ваше мнение важно только для изготовителя. Спасибо от него. Для спекулянтов важнее другое. Опустить чужих, приподнять  своих. Взять за копейки, продать втридорога. Ничего не делать, только разминать язык и развивать навыки перепродажи.

Так что тема приходит к логичному финишу: все ремни плохи. Все строимся в колонну по одному в магазин к тому, у которого всё хорошо.


----------



## vev (10 Июл 2017)

*Kuzalogly*,

Саша, не заводись 

Ну я бы по фото о качестве ремней все же не стал говорить. Их, как и инструменты (не только музыкальные): надо щЮпать. 

С Юрой я согласен, что сейчас на рынке много чего есть из ремней. Недавно глядел на авито. Ну есть и есть. Рынок немаленький.

По поводу перепродажи... И да и нет... Посредники тоже приносят свою пользу. Логистика и ожидание клиентов их удел. И риск потери своих денег, если не угадал - тоже на их плечи ложатся. Но все определяется размером маржи. 


Так что, РЕБЯТА, ДАВАЙТЕ ЖИТЬ ДРУЖНО


----------



## borobor (10 Июл 2017)

Не, ну я понимаю пепси с кока-колой мерялись бы маркетингом или ростикс с макдональдсом. Там-то есть из-за чего. Но ремни, Карл, ремни для баяна! Которые 99,99% человечества нафиг не нужны.
А мастеру надо быть более пофигистичным к чужому мнению, либо он что, не уверен в своей работе? Не впечатлило одного человека - сразу лапки к верху. Никого не хочу обидеть, но детский сад, ИМХО.


----------



## zet10 (12 Июл 2017)

Александр, а чего сразу заводиться то? Я высказал своё мнение, слава богу выбора у меня достаточно и есть из чего выбрать! Мой вопрос к Вам был только с точки зрения, что будет интересно именно мне и только...Ремни возможно и неплохие и если цена на них адекватная то их вполне можно покупать, а кто из форумчан продаёт их втри дорога я вполне догадываюсь, думаю как и многие другие))...Поэтому не надо так нервничать Александр,резюмирую... Ремни неплохие, форумчанин который их перепродаёт накручивая в три раза негодяй,а Мастер и Вы Александр хорошие люди и с руками!


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Июл 2017)

borobor писал:


> А я, пожалуй, возьму стандартный комплект.


Никак я не могу отправить письмо. Партия ремней ко мне  пришла, звоните мне завтра с утра 920-909-20-4восемь. Обсудим передачу комплекта. Если нет- у меня он точно не пропадёт).


----------



## borobor (9 Сен 2017)

Я прошу прощения у уважаемого *Kuzalogly*, мне надо было давно написать отзыв о его ремнях, но я не смог с ходу поставить на свой баян его ремень под левую руку - там надо новые дырки делать, а я никак не решусь, отложил на несколько дней, а потом закрутилось - ребенок родился, работу сменил... Хотел отзыв с фото сделать, но не до этого пока.
Вот вспомнил, сижу пишу отзыв в час ночи по моему времени.
В общем ремни мне очень понравились - кожа толстая, как я изначально и хотел, но при этом за счет тканевой подкладки не жмет нигде. Видно что всё сделано добротно, мастер старался. Косяков никаких нет. Самое главное, что ремень удобно сидит и инструмент с таким ремнем приятно брать и заниматься на нем.
Могу сказать только спасибо.


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Сен 2017)

Не за что. Ремни делал не я, я только помог в их доставке). Есть и ещё люди, которых я напрямую отправил общаться с мастером. Они тоже получили свои заказы. Всем нравится)...


----------



## VladimirL (15 Сен 2017)

Kuzalogly (09.09.2017, 08:31) писал:


> Есть и ещё люди, которых я напрямую отправил общаться с мастером. Они тоже получили свои заказы. Всем нравится)...


Подтверждаю. Быстро и качественно.
Юное дарование в полном восторге.
Заказывались ремни аккордеонные, в
исполнении профессиональные, весь
комплект. Мастеру Огромное Спасибо!

p.s. Хотел написать свой отзыв, но по
стечению обстоятельств оказался на
некоторое время в режиме оффлайн.


----------



## vyachek (9 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте.
Кто нибудь пользуется ремнями такого формата? Насколько это удобно?


----------



## kep (10 Июн 2018)

vyachek/ писал:


> О - очень интересно! Я пробовал итальянские ремни, подобные верхним, с дополнительным поясным ремнем:
> Ergonomic Accordion Straps
> 
> Принципиально они гораздо удобнее чем обычные, но требуют держать осанку строго. Вот этот парень с ними играет, в самом начале видно как он застегивается:
> ...


----------



## vyachek (10 Июн 2018)

Отсюда


----------

